# Dual good subs vs one great one?



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been going round and round on this for months now. I currently have a PB10NSD. Since my room is pretty small (1450 cubic feet) and sealed, it performs well. I can get to about -15dB below reference before any sort of compression sets in. I normally listen at -17dB or -16dB below reference...sometimes pushing it to -15dB, so I am real close to this subs limits, but still within reason. Because of room gain, I get a pretty flat response to 18hz, and 16hz is not far off. Overall, I am pleased with the sound quality. I have owned some pretty expensive subs in the past, and the PB10 sounds great.

I am debating selling the PB10, and getting something bigger, like the AV123 MFW, or maybe the PB12+ from SVS (although more expensive than I want to go), or maybe something form Epik or eD. I am also seriously considering adding another PB10. I like the idea of two subs, but if I did that, I would not co-locate them, so I am not expecting the full 6dB increase in headroom...maybe 3dB.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The PB10 is a nice sub and two of them would preform very well in your space and in my opinion wold be the best choice. You would smooth out the response and gain more than 3db if you place them in corners.
Obviously going with one larger sub wold give you deeper lows and more headroom but you will loose the smoothing of two.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The PB10 is a nice sub and two of them would preform very well in your space and in my opinion wold be the best choice. You would smooth out the response and gain more than 3db if you place them in corners.
> Obviously going with one larger sub wold give you deeper lows and more headroom but you will loose the smoothing of two.


Hey Tony, I am thinking that as well. I am not overly concerned about the deepest bass. I am getting pretty low right now, I would much rather have the benefit of a better response across more seats. If I can gain 3dB or even more of headroom, I think it would give me more than I would need for my listening habits.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats my thoughts, 1450 cubic feet is fairly small so two of the PB10s should do wonders.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on two subs.


----------

